# Burnt Juice



## Fickie (25/7/14)

Hi,

Sooo I'm like dik of this now. Maybe someone here has a different view that can help me.

Been running my Russian clone for a while now, no issues. At one stage I had burning that I thought were juice related but I eventually troubleshot to what I think was to much wicking, I got myself sorted and was cruising no issues.

Recently I got a Cana and had a .9-ohm dualie in there when I got it and it was fine but a bit hot. As you might know, that build would run at just under 18w so I decided to build a 2-ohmer in order to reduce the heat and get truer to wattage inputs out of the VW Cana. And that is where the crap began!

This was 2 nights ago and I am not getting any joy, 28g, 29g, 32g single, dual they all just seem to burn once I get to over 15w. Any ideas on what the issue is? Is it to do with heat build up in higher ohm coils or something like that?

I dunno all I want is a good flavourful vape that is not to hot but I just cant seem to get the flavour I was getting out of these higher ohm coils on my regulated SVD!!!

Or does anyone have a set up running at higher ohms that you boost to high watts without these issues that that they are willing to share?

Regards,
Fickie


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

What are you using as wick? Have you tried another wicking material?


----------



## Fickie (25/7/14)

I have used both (only?) silica and cotton. Neither has resolved the issue. Maybe I am doing something wrong, hence my question, is anyone else running higher ohms at higher watts... successfully or not?


----------



## Chef Guest (25/7/14)

Higher ohms at high wattage burns. Turn the temperature down.

Lower ohms can handle much higher wattage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Maybe between 1.1 and 1.4 ohms coil will be a happy ground for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom (25/7/14)

I always do 1.4 ohm coils for the Kayfuns and use it mostly on the Hana 20W at around 15W. No burnt taste ever. Using 28g kanthal, 2.4mm core dia and cotton wicks.

Reason for 1.4ohm? I can use it on the SVD if the battery runs flat on the Hana. But it also seems the perfect setup for me, good flavour, good wicking and good plumes.

Different story on a mech....here 1.4 ohms would be too low for me. would probably go for 1 ohm on the Kayfun then.


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

Yea you are pumping too much heat into kayfun/russian
Higher then 15W is really best for a dripper


----------



## huffnpuff (28/7/14)

Have a whopping 1 day experience in this, as I only got my DNA\Kayfun clone yesterday and built my first coil, a tight single 8/9 turn 26gauge, running at 0.9Ohm consistently. Vaping like a champ, from 12.5W to 15W best flavour range depending on draw speed at the time. Still giving joy at 20W without burning, the vape is warmer, but still very doable IF your draw speed is harder. Drawing lightly at higher watts will result in a hot vape. Don't know about the academic charts and stuff, but I always just start at the bottom and work my way up the power range to see where it's best for me depending on what I'm doing like a lazy vape while reading or a hard quickie between chores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (28/7/14)

Fickie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sooo I'm like dik of this now. Maybe someone here has a different view that can help me.
> 
> ...



I said this to you a few times too many - get a Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I said this to you a few times too many - get a Reo


Since I've had the reo dude, not one issue  minus the odd occasion where I forgot to squonk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (28/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Since I've had the reo dude, not one issue  minus the odd occasion where I forgot to squonk




Likewise , no gurgling no burnt taste , fresh clean flavour every hit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Likewise , no gurgling no burnt taste , fresh clean flavour every hit


#winning!


----------



## shabbar (28/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> #winning!



@Fickie doesn't want to listen he needs to vape on mine first before he gets sold on one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (29/7/14)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the replies, lots of great sense and apologies for my late response but somehow managed to remain tech free for a long weekend .

I kinda came to the same conclusions myself as with the sentiments above but I was so hoping that a powerful VV/VW device was going to be the answer to my prayer of a 'single mod/ atomiser' and that won't be the case.

So I've been playing around with my first mech (rai vapes V1 clone) and that has been sneaking its way into my default go-to vape on .7ohm dualie in Igo-L (Igo W doesn't want to screw in to my blerrie mods). I do seem to prefer that a bit more once the battery voltage drops a bit.

I guess , I will have to buy a few more Russians and have them coiled at various ohms if I continue the VV/VW route. I suppose that will work but it seems inconvenient carrying them all around, I would need like 4 with me all day every day!

What I definitely wont do is buy a Reo! LOKL! That's said just for you @shabbar !

Seriously though I think that's where this is going, either more drippers or the squonk. At least with the drippers I can change my flavour fancy, whereas with Kayfun Russian its what you have in the tank. Plus drippers are small.

@shabbar you baas (turd) , I think I have to give it to you, you told me so, current logic is that the squonk and drip from Reo is going to end up winning but I still wish (if I may) that I could have over come the physics by means of VV/VW. All I want is to vape 8w, 12w, 22w and 30W, on demand, no device changes just up or down arrow and fire .

I didn't think I would say it and I'm not quite saying it yet but I'm very close to professing that - mechs and drippers rule eek! You will virtually never burn juice unless its dry just because it is regulated simply by ohms law as a rule. So very reliable and consistent in that way.

Just to mention to the rest of the guys, I have to mention that wicking has definitely turned out to be the big secret to as compare to fancy coils. I ended up making a 2mm diameter at 2-ohms and by wicking 'better' I am getting better results on the burn. Seems tricky for me to get the wick right.

Regards,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/7/14)

@Fickie try wrapping on a 1.5mm drill bit or get yourself a coil jig like what i got .
also try using less cotton ?
less is more , your wick should just fit snug , not too loose or tight .


----------



## Fickie (29/7/14)

Shot @shabbar, yeah I'm good with the coiling no issues, I just sometimes struggle to get the right amount of cotton. U know the drill, to thick and it strangles so no juice is wicked = horror! too thin, doesn't contact the coil properly = horror! And the same with cutting the tail to short = horror!
Will hook up soon to try your squonker .


----------



## shabbar (29/7/14)

anytime bro , im at the store all day everyday


----------

